# Suns Gortat season likely over after injury



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> PHOENIX (AP) -- Phoenix Suns center Marcin Gortat probably is out for the rest of the season after spraining his foot during Wednesday night's loss to Toronto.
> 
> The Suns say an MRI revealed a midfoot sprain to his right foot. Gortat will be sidelined three to four weeks, much of that time in a cast.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2013/news/03/07/gortat-foot-injury.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

There goes the season...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's probably happy about this.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn it, my buddy scooped up JO just before me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Less talent to find wins. Good for us. Just keep piling up losses.


We should've dealt him though.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

at least young guys will be getting a lot of playing time for the rest of this season.


----------

